# Lagerkit Shore 1



## Anis (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand verraten wo ich ein Lagerkit für den Hinterbau meines Shore's 09 bestellen kann?


----------



## Indian Summer (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Anis

Ganz einfach, bei deinem Norco-Händler:

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

